
Heavily armed 'police' appear outside Ecuadorian Embassy in London - csomar
https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/789493599121604609
======
internaut
I think there is a chance the conspiracy theory is true.

My confidence of that is steadily growing from a low number, say 15%, but it
is growing.

If he doesn't appear in public by the election date then he is either
manipulating the public or he is already dead.

Circumstantial happenings increase my suspicions.

1\. Internet Cutting. 2\. Deadman's Hand. 3\. Armed Police nearby. 4\. Nearest
Airport closed down b/c 'chemical spill'. 5\. Internet outrages across major
new media news sites.

This may be all unrelated but the optics look shady.

Probability is still low because it's not in HRC interests to have a scandal
right now but weirder shit has gone down before.

------
mrle
Assange must be a very dangerous rapist. While rapist Bill Clinton walks free.

